# 8-bit remixes of wonderful classical pieces.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here are some 8-bit classics. I really enjoyed those.
















Anyone else here a fan of 8-bit remixes? 

I really would love to explore more here.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This one guy has a short series, "Classic Chips" that's 8-bit renditions of some piano pieces. Here's his take on Scriabin's 5th


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Indeed if Nintendo ever got their hands doing this, they would be masterful.

Too bad Zelda didn't feature Schoenberg.


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Mario Paint anyone?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, I never even seen that Mario Paint at all.


----------

